# Information re LGB 23191 Mogul Loco ???



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello, everybody...

I'm looking for some information regarding LGB 23191 Mogul loco.

1. this loco is undecorated but a decal sheet is enclosed.
I would like to know which railway companies and which road numbers are printed on the decal sheet.
Can't find a picture of the decals and there is nothing specific in LGB catalogues or user guides.
What I have collected so far are: Union Pacific, Southern, Santa Fe, Rio Grande, 157, 368
I assume there's more

2. Was this locomotive shipped with a decoder interface or with a decoder-on-board?
In the LGB 2003 catalog and in the old LGB database it shows "Decoder-on-board".
In the LGB German Compendium and in the LOK book it says "Decoder Interface"
I also see that there is a LGB 23191.8 version, that would be the locomotive with a decoder interface and factory installed decoder, but this is not the same as 'Decoder-on-Board

This locomotive was available from 2002/2003 to 2006 - it is also possible that LGB built a decoder into later versions but delivered the first ones with only the decoder interface.

Does anyone know more about it?


Thanks for any insight anyone might have, especially if you own one of these and can comment about it first hand.



Knut


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you have the 23191-1.pdf Shows the on board DCC but no sound attached to the SUSI connector nor is there a speaker in the tender.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Dan and thanks for your comment.


Yes, the 23191 parts diagram and also the user guide shows the LGB on-board decoder.


But I got feedback yesterday from a guy in Germany who has this loco and his came with the DCC interface and an old LGB decoder plugged in.
So it seems there were at least two versions of this loco with the same product number - one with a DCC interface and an old LGB decoder and a newer version with an on-board decoder.


I wonder if Klaus would have more details on that - I'll send him an email.


BTW - Klaus shows a 23191 and a 23191.8 in his listing of LGB Moguls.
If that is correct, then there must have been a 23191 with just the DCC interface and no decoder otherwise there would not have been a 23191.8 product.


----------

